# website suggestions



## exco (Jan 18, 2015)

1.) There used to be a way to search all of regions in Europe by clicking 
     a single search "all" button (in the region list)  Can you restore 
     the region search "all"  feature?   For example, a search of all of France 
     can be done without having to click on each of the six regions.

2.) Can the search results be shown at the top of the screen 
     without having to scroll down to see the results?

3.) Would you please alter the search results so that the "Sold" search results
     don't show up for a default search.  The "Sold" results are not of interest 
     to someone searching for timeshare availability     An option of seeing 
     the "sold" inventory can be "Yes", or "No".  Maybe the response 
     would be faster when the sold inventory is not displayed.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2015)

I also agree that DAE has narrowed their search availability so much that it is extremely frustrating. I have to search only one area and only one month.  Ridiculous. Go back to a search format that works. I liked having the all areas and all months function that was there before. If the search brought too much inventory I would narrow it myself. Now it takes forever to check the times I can go. This will influence my decision as to where I place my week(s) next time.

Joan


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 31, 2015)

I agree as well.  The system was great before - I wish they hadn't tried to 'fix'it.


----------



## eschjw (Feb 1, 2015)

*All months feature is back*

I am happy to report that the all months feature is now available again.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 24, 2015)

A lot of the categories have a search all function now. It's nice when a company listens to and responds to feedback. Nice job, DAE!

Joan


----------



## eschjw (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes Joan it seems that DAE does listen. I just noticed today that the all search feature is now enabled for Canada, US and the Caribbean.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 25, 2015)

*Thank you DAE*

It is much easier to search again!


----------

